# does anyone know how to remove account information on SCH-I800



## bobboman (Jun 23, 2011)

I recently had verizon take my galaxy tab off my account and the account as a dumb phone to save some cash, is there any way to remove all information (the number ect) from the tab to prevent it from connecting to the Verzion 3G network before i sell it


----------



## rjumawan (Sep 13, 2012)

You want to sell it. How much...... I have sprint but looking for Verizon so I can get on network. Sprint is very slow here. Let me know

Rickyboy


----------



## bobboman (Jun 23, 2011)

i want to try and get 125-150 for it but it has a crack in the glass (on the bottom right corner, on the bezel so i doubt i'll get that much


----------



## rjumawan (Sep 13, 2012)

If you load it up w jelly bean .I'm sure you could get that price very easily .how bads the crack.all take it off your hands for a bill?

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## bobboman (Jun 23, 2011)

its not really that bad, its on the bezel, below the captivate buttons, i'd put it on swappa, but the don't allow devices with cracked screens, and it is running Cyanogenmod 10 nightlys (and they run 10x better than ICS ever did)


----------



## rjumawan (Sep 13, 2012)

If nothing is messed up internally from it. I'll take it. PM me if interested and we can discuss payment. Look forward to hearing from you

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------

